

Regenerative Medicine Against Aging - jk4930
http://techtv.mit.edu/videos/14840-regenerative-medicine-against-aging---dr-aubrey-de-grey---part-1---mit-club-of-northern-california

======
billswift
This is a video.

 _If you submit a link to a video or pdf, please warn us by appending [video]
or [pdf] to the title._

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

